# Sig P238 Trigger



## Clayshutr (Jan 22, 2012)

I recently became the owner of a new P238. I purchased this gun to be used as a backup for the Kimber Ultra that I normally carry and for those times when I really need to carry a smaller gun.

I really like the P238 in all respects but one. The trigger has way more slop than I'm used to and is also much heavier than the Kimber. I'd really like to have it as close to the Kimber as possible (4.5 lbs and almost no creep). Does anyone know of anyone trustworthy who does trigger work on these? Your thoughts are appreciated!

Thanks,

KK


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Colt .380 Packages*, while it says Colt etc, the trigger parts are pretty much identical.


----------



## Clayshutr (Jan 22, 2012)

Are you talking about Crews Custom Gunsmithing? Crews Custom Gunsmithing - Home Page I've sent John an email, we'll see what he has to say. Has anyone him perform any work? Any recomendations, good or bad?

Thanks,

KK


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, that's who I linked to in my post.


----------



## whip66 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm the same as you, I have two Kimbers and wanted my p238 trigger close to the Kimbers. Took it to my local gunsmith and he fixed me right up.


----------



## Clayshutr (Jan 22, 2012)

My email to Crews was bounced back to me as undeliverable. Guess I'll try to call him later if I can't find anyone else to do the work.

KK


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

Comparing a factory P-238 trigger to a Kimber is like comparing my SUV to a race car. However, I understand from my local (Houston) custom 1911 guru that the Sig trigger can be made much better. I plan on taking in my Sig and seeing what he can do, but I doubt that it will be like my Kimber Gold Match.


----------



## Terrero8 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in Houston as well. Would also like a good trigger job. Who could you recommend?


----------



## chazzman (Oct 30, 2006)

What we did to improve the P238's atrocious trigger pull was to replace the mainspring with a lighter Wolff aftermarket spring and polish the sear engagement surface, a relatively minor fix that most experienced shooters should be able to accomplish for themselves. This reduced the P238's nominal eight-pound trigger pull to a more manageable 5.5 pounds. After those modifications, it might have been slightly better than the PPK's trigger, or maybe not. At least, after modification, the P238 was useable. 

Read this as part of an on line article.


----------



## mooney1el (Jan 2, 2012)

I had to replace the sear spring on my used P238 because sometime in its life, the spring became severely bent (SIG sent me a new one gratis). While dismantling the gun for this, I also replaced the plastic trigger with a stainless one. Today I measured the resulting trigger pull as 5.5-6 pounds which closely matches my M&P 45 with Apex DCAEK.


----------

